# Touit or not Touit



## dxqcanada (Jun 2, 2014)

Hmm, anyone here have either of the Zeiss Touits ?
Are they worth it ?

Seems like a blowout sale: 
zeiss touit kit | B&H Photo Video
touit kit : Buy or Learn at Adorama


----------

